# Pantry Design Help, Please!



## 77kath (Jul 23, 2013)

I'm going to convert a 6 by 10 space next to my kitchen to a working pantry. So far my wish list includes
Prep sink
Knife rack
Appliance outlets
Four appliances always out (coffee maker, blender, food processor, mixer)
Cutting board always out
Book case
Desk (made from countertop material)
Open shelving for pots and pans
Cabinets (floor and wall)

What am I missing? I'm a home cook and normally cook for two. I expect to get some new knives for the knife rack.

Thanks!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jul 23, 2013)

Lighting.

Give some real thought to the placement of lights for your tasks. Are you planning for any cabinets that could have lighting attached underneath?


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jul 23, 2013)

Kath, Sounds like a full blown kitchen rather than a pantry. I'd suggest that you first decide what you want your pantry for?

I'd recommend that your knives are as close (but not over) the sink and prep area as possible. If you have to walk into another room to get a knife but your prepping area is in different room. Will make for a cumbersome experience. Also, If you prep in one room and cook in another, youll be wasting energy, it wont be as spontaneous and youll create a lot more dishes do to mis en place. 

Regarding Pots: The best advise I can give to you is get a Pot Rack and hang them up high, save shelf space for dry goods, bulk items and appliance storage.

Knives: Put your knives on a wall magnet, that way you can see what you got when a cutting task is required. 

Lighting: Choose wisely. Dont install a single overhead light, try to move the lighting over the counter space. Invest in brighter lighting than you think you need. Use an energy efficient light bulb that doesnt create heat (LED).

Trash: With all that prepping, where are you going to put the trash? When taking it out, will you have to remove the trash and lug it through the kitchen too?

In an ideal kitchen you want to form a triangle between the sink, stove and refrigerator. 

if I we're you, I would not choose closed door cabinets. its my experience that out of sight is out of mind. Plus, if you add additional steps to use a device/pot/kitchen tool, you'll be less likely to use it.


----------



## 77kath (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks, guys!

I had in fact thought of under cabinet lighting. I have that in my kitchen, too. 

Trash. I don't think my plumbing is up to a garbage disposal. I have pull outs in the kitchen.

I also remembered wine racks.

It looks like I need to do some very careful planning.


----------



## Jmadams13 (Jul 23, 2013)

I'm still not sure why you are prepping in your pantry? I do t have one now, but growing up our pantry was jut for dry storage.


----------



## WildBoar (Jul 23, 2013)

Sounds like you are going for a 'Bulter's Pantry'. Go as big as you can with the prep sink (i.e., no skimpy 15 inch sinks need apply), since it will likely get a lot of use. And +100 on the lighting; in a room that size maybe 8 cans, as you need good, even task lighting.


----------



## mhlee (Jul 23, 2013)

I completely renovated my kitchen two years ago. Here are a few things I would consider. 

1. Slide out shelves for under counter shelves. It'll make moving pots, pans, etc., much easier.
2. +1 to good lighting. I would recommend LED lighting. The price is going down, you can dim them, the color is better than CFL IMHO, and in some areas, CFL or LED lighting is now required by code for kitchen areas.
3. Get a counter material that doesn't require sealing, such as quartz, instead of granite or other material. It's essentially maintenance free, and you can roll out doughs, etc., right on it because it's cool to the touch and cleans up.
4. If possible, put the sink and prep area closest to your refrigerator (or where you go to most often for ingredients) so there's less distance between the two areas and if you have to walk back and forth, it's less distance. 
5. If you plan on ever having to repaint the interior of your house, or re-finish the floors, have some closed drawers. Everything open will get dusty.
6. Auto close doors and drawers. 
7. Make sure your cabinets are high enough above your counter so that you have enough space for your appliances on your counters. 
8. +1 to a big sink. Undermount is nicer because you can just push everything on the counter into the sink; there's no lip for the sink that protrudes above the counter. 
9. I would advise against wood floors. Most contractors I've spoken with don't recommend them because a single leak could ruin the flooring. I went with porcelain tiles; they were less than $1 per square foot tile.


----------



## 77kath (Jul 23, 2013)

David, you are right. It's really a butler's pantry. I'm prepping in it because I have no space for blender and mixer and food processor in the kitchen, so I am constantly lugging them in and out. And a lot of my pans are now in the laundry room. The space is next to the refrigerator so easy to grab food, but far from the stove.
Michael, it is clear that you've just been through a renovation! I wouldn't have considered the dust part. The floors are already porcelain tile. I like the undercount sink idea. I would have settled for small, but thanks for the warning. 

This advice is exactly what I need.


----------



## Lucretia (Jul 26, 2013)

Don't forget one of these:


----------



## ejd53 (Jul 26, 2013)

Lucretia said:


> Don't forget one of these:
> 
> View attachment 17360



That's my next improvement. :bigeek:


----------



## 77kath (Jul 27, 2013)

Lucretia, you are a bunny after my own heart. Where can I get one of these?


----------



## bikehunter (Jul 27, 2013)

77kath said:


> Lucretia, you are a bunny after my own heart. Where can I get one of these?



Lucretia is always here to wake up our asses to the important things.


----------

